# time for a new saw



## bizz6405 (Dec 3, 2011)

What are your guys thoughts on the new saw from husqvarna? I was just debating on buying the saw or the regular belt driven says that I know and love...the thing I do like about the saw from husqvarna is the water jet system seems like a good idea, but I usually don't buy new ideas cause sometimes the kinks aren't all worked out.....below is a link to the saw. Husqvarna-TS60-Tile-Saw 


http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Wet-Tile-Saws/Husqvarna-TS60-Tile-Saw-966610701


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Few links for ya:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/rubi-ds-series-rail-saws-108529/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/time-new-toy-ummmmmm-tool-95270/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/advice-new-tile-saw-86645/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f10/tile-saw-79092/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/new-ridgid-wet-saw-25462/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/what-kind-tile-saw-80015/


----------



## bizz6405 (Dec 3, 2011)

i have read through all the posts and have found nothing on the "Husqvarna-TS60-Tile-Saw"


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Husqvarna,,,I have a buddy with a motorcycle made by them:clap:and he likes it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/construction/products/masonry-and-tile-saws-product-range/

Wow they're not just chainsaws anymore:blink:


----------



## bizz6405 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah they definitely expanded!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bizz6405 said:


> i have read through all the posts and have found nothing on the "Husqvarna-TS60-Tile-Saw"


That's because it's brand, brand, brand new and I doubt anyone has the production model in hand. 

A few of our members were testers and said great things about it. However, the final product is different so I'd say there is no one around here that can say for 100% what the actual saw is like.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/construction/products/masonry-and-tile-saws-product-range/
> 
> Wow they're not just chainsaws anymore:blink:


Husqvarna has owned Target and Felker for some time. About a year ago they decided to combine all names under the Husqvarna orange.


----------



## bizz6405 (Dec 3, 2011)

What are your thoughts on the motor? Especially not being a baldor and also not being a belt drive?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd only value the opinion of someone that has actually put it through its paces. We can talk theory all day long.

I recently bought a new saw (Imer) and made the switch from belt drive to direct. I can say, nothing will beat that Baldor.....however, the 1HP direct on my Imer is better than the 1.5HP was on my DeWalt.

It's all about your expectations. A lot of folks are fine with the Dewalt motor. I assume just as many will be OK with the TS-60. After all, a saw is not just about the motor.

I don't know if the price makes the TS-60 worth purchasing but I wouldn't expect the saw to disappoint at all.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

After trying out saws that others own... Imer, dewalt, MK etc...
+ I have a Harbor Freight junker...

Nothing has appealed to me as much as me Pearl CX-10 :clap:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Husqvarna,,,I have a buddy with a motorcycle made by them:clap:and he likes it.


Bultaco is better.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

bizz6405 said:


> I was just debating on buying the saw or the regular belt driven says that I know and love...


Which saws have you used before?
And what did you like about them?
Are these your only posts here, asking what you should do/get/buy?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I recently bought a new saw (Imer) and made the switch from belt drive to direct. I can say, nothing will beat that Baldor.....however, the 1HP direct on my Imer is better than the 1.5HP was on my DeWalt.


A lot quieter ain't it?

That husquie looks like another knockoff/clone of the dewalt. It looks like the magic number of DDs upper limit is 1.5 HP.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

CO762 said:


> That husquie looks like another knockoff/clone of the dewalt. It looks like the magic number of DDs upper limit is 1.5 HP.


Actually it looks more like they duplicated the 1st generation Ridgid saw almost to a T...albeit improved I'm sure. I own a Ridgid. I used to hate it, but honestly after using a few different saws - including a DeWalt - it's not a bad saw, mine just needed a couple hours spent fine tuning it to make it cut dead straight. 

The Dewalt is underpowered imo. My Ridgid has more power and will do plunges and bevels just as well if not better due to more power. The DeWalt is a LOT lighter and has MUCH better splash control. As much as I want a new saw of this class, I can't justify buying one until mine takes a crap. It's heavy and messy but it does everything in the 12-18" format I need pretty damned well once setup. 

I just bought a Rubi rail saw for big stuff and have my TM-75 for everything smaller and I even have a small table style saw. If my Ridgid blew up tomorrow that Husqy would get a serious look...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> The Dewalt is underpowered imo. My Ridgid has more power and will do plunges and bevels just as well if not better due to more power.


I agree and pretty much everyone I know in the tile field also say the DW is underpowered. But....."it's just so darned convenient". 

You're the first person I've found that has anything good to say about the ridgid, but I don't know anyone that has one.



> As much as I want a new saw of this class, I can't justify buying one until mine takes a crap.


I know what ya mean. And do what with the old one, sell it for ten cents on the dollar? Screw that--it's paid for itself a long time ago so now everything is just gravy.

Don't tell Angus,but I'm thinking of buying that smaller imer. It's quieter than the DW, which will be important on a job I have coming up. Plus, I can leave this at a jobsite and someone steals it, I won't be too upset ( _I bet I can get it for $300_ and some beer). 



> I even have a small table style saw.


lol. I used one of those one and they weren't that bad for what they were. The biggest challenge was one handed guiding it while the other one shielded some of the water spraying at your face. Never could figure out how to keep my crotch dry. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

That was the problem with my HF saw... It worked nice but sprayed too much so id walk in the house with a tile in hand lookin like I peed my pants.... :wallbash:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> sprayed too much so id walk in the house with a tile in hand lookin like I peed my pants....


I just asked people, "what are you looking at my crotch for?"


----------



## bizz6405 (Dec 3, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Which saws have you used before?
> And what did you like about them?
> Are these your only posts here, asking what you should do/get/buy?


I have uses and been around all commercial grade saws. Target, mk, hsq


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

bizz6405 said:


> I have uses and been around all commercial grade saws. Target, mk, hsq


A lot of these, say the DW for example, is commercial grade. But the tradeoffs then the DD will be slower than what you're used to, but a lot more convenient in moving, making different cuts, etc. The biggest problem with DD is physics.


----------

